# Anti-Gun Crusader Stabbed To Death In U.K.



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The 20 year old grandson of a major anti-gun figure in England, Pat Regan, is being held in the woman's stabbing death.

Mrs Regan, 53, was discovered at the property on Marlborough Grange in the Hyde Park area of Leeds on Sunday. 
The mother-of-six started campaigning against gun crime when her son Danny was shot dead in 2002. 
Mrs Regan's son Shane Fenton said her legacy as a "fighter" would live on and inspire others. 
Police said the results of a post-mortem examination had revealed Mrs Regan died from multiple stab wounds. 
Her grandson is being held on suspicion of murder. It is thought he had been arrested earlier in the day over another stabbing. 
A 45-year-old railway worker was treated in hospital for a stab wound to his arm after challenging a man for trespassing at Leeds station on Sunday morning, British Transport Police said. 

Mrs. Regan set up a Leeds branch of Mothers Against Guns after her son Danny, 25, was shot at his home in Haydock, near St Helens, Merseyside in December 2002. His killer has not been found.


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*How ironic.*


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

Maybe she should of spent some more time raising her kids right and less time trying to take away people's right to defend themselves...Oh, I'm sorry, this is England..no one, except the police, have the right to defend themselves. 

Or maybe she should of campaigned to take knives away from everyone.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

HousingCop said:


> *How ironic.*


Not "ironic" but sad none the less.


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

Maybe she should have been an anti-knife advocate instead.


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2008)

Grasshopper said:


> Not "ironic" but sad none the less.


Actually, yes, it is situationally ironic that a person who campaigned against the right to legally defend yourself was murdered. Let me know if you need me to spell it out.

It may be a modern definition of irony, but you would already know that wouldn't you. Is there any thread on here that you can suspend your awesomeness for a minute?


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

It's like rain on your wedding day, it's a free ride when you've already paid, it's the good adive that you just didn't take.........


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2008)

Her last words were "If I only had a gun"


----------



## Harley387 (May 1, 2002)

The irony here is so thick....you could cut it with a...a....irony-cutting device!


----------

